
Elon Musk's Twitter rant is a smoke-and-mirrors tactic hides truth about Tesla - jijojv
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-uses-twitter-to-distract-teslas-growing-problems-2018-5
======
jijojv
Tesla CEO Elon Musk has been on an extended Twitter rant against critics of
the company.

His most recent target is the media, which he says has lost the public's trust
and should be tracked for truthfulness.

Musk is doing all this to distract from the alarming reality of Tesla's
struggling business.

~~~
wmf
Maybe I'm living in a liberal media echo chamber, but his rants appear to have
the opposite effect; the backlash is drawing more attention to Tesla's
problems.

~~~
sidcool
Probably Streisand effect.

------
JabavuAdams
I'm really surprised and saddened by these tweets of Musk's. He's a
quantitatively-minded and trained person, and lowering the bar to Trumpish
trolling reduces his credibility. I've posted nonsense I regret to social
media, so perhaps this is just a sign of the tremendous pressure he's under.
Hope he doesn't crack and that SpaceX doesn't go down.

